# Forum Other Languages Romance languages French  some vocabulary

## Ty

Can someone please translate these? 
l'imp

----------


## Оля

[quote=Ty]Les cotisations sont per

----------


## Spiderkat

This is how I would translate. 
The tax of the public revenue department
Commissions
The contributions are/have been collected

----------


## Ty

I was confused by the commissions because it is in kind of a weird context.  
Anyway thanks!

----------

